# Where and how to report bugs?



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, yesterday morning I unlocked the bootloader of my Nexus 7 and installed the latest CyanogenMod 10 nightly. I've been experiencing a few bugs during normal use (principally Google Search/Google Now crashes). How do I go about reporting these crashes with logs to the CM team? I really want to help them out


----------

